# gestoria in bendiorm



## louisebarker9879 (Aug 2, 2007)

hi! can anybody recommend a good fast gestoria in benidorm? i need to get my residencia quickly (speed is of the essence for several boring reasons!) any idea how long it is going to take? thank you!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 6, 2008)

louisebarker9879 said:


> hi! can anybody recommend a good fast gestoria in benidorm? i need to get my residencia quickly (speed is of the essence for several boring reasons!) any idea how long it is going to take? thank you!


Go onto google, 
"Gestoria in Benidorm" and three pop up.
I was looking for one myself.
I am also looking for an apartment around NE Benidorm, away from the crowd, La Nucia, Altea Alfas del Pi, anyone know of anything?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MarkB said:


> Go onto google,
> "Gestoria in Benidorm" and three pop up.
> I was looking for one myself.
> I am also looking for an apartment around NE Benidorm, away from the crowd, La Nucia, Altea Alfas del Pi, anyone know of anything?


This is an old post I'm afraid, but suffice it to say that a gestoria wont be able to help with your residencia, as you have to apply for it personally now.

Sorry, dont have anything in Benidorm


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

MarkB said:


> Go onto google,
> "Gestoria in Benidorm" and three pop up.
> I was looking for one myself.
> I am also looking for an apartment around NE Benidorm, away from the crowd, La Nucia, Altea Alfas del Pi, anyone know of anything?


If your looking to buy or rent why not try the Think Spain website, they have both rentals and properties for sale, also I think the Costa blanca news is online as well... saves trawling thru the paper.....
But theres 100's of agents dealing with property sales for that area (SNIP)


----------

